# 924108 gearcase oil



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I've got a 1999 924108 with aluminum gear case.

Should I check the oil and or change it? If I should change it what oil is commonly used?

What are the chances it's low if I see no obvious leaks?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When I punched in your model number and a serial number of 001000 I came up with Ariens L3 lube _Product Code: 00068800

_









I'd check the level and see how clean it looks. If it's low or looks like any water is mixed in then change it.
Me personally, if I don't know when it was last done I'd change it no matter what it looks like.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> When I punched in your model number and a serial number of 001000 I came up with Ariens L3 lube _Product Code: 00068800
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Just ordered a bottle, thanks.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Now I don't know what to do.
I bought the oil, pulled the plug which was covered in red RTV, not sure if that's original to it or not, but I went to drain it and nothing came out.

Now, since it's working do I fill it with oil and hope for the best or assume the seals are shot and pull it apart.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Why not add a little oil, and see if it comes out. If not, keep adding. But, it sounds like the seals are probably shot. You have some work ahead of you.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I filled it and saw nothing leak from it. I even ran it for a bit and still nothing leaking.

Was the red RTV on the plug OEM? Seems like it would've been hard to get to stick in the threads after the machine was used as oil would've been all over the plug.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's a pic after running the machine quite a bit after filling up, and then topping off and running again.

The only signs of wet I saw are from the grease I pumped into the augers.

This may be a dumb question but, how would I know if damage was done to the gearcase? Do these things get noticeably loud before failing?
Seemed like it has very minimal slop when you rock the impeller back and forth vs the augers turning.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Gearbox damage would more likely show up when it it trying to blow snow. At that point, the gear issues are more likely to show up. However, a dry run, like you did, more than likely points to no issues. If you are ambitious, you could open up the gearbox, but myself, I would assume that it will be fine, and cover it up until the snow hits.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's not leaking and you're not feeling much play, I vote to leave it alone. Depending on the condition of the gears it could become a little noisy if a tooth is damaged or just fail out of the blue when you hit some ice or something that strains them. The chances are you're not going to hear it over the engine when it's operating.

The only way to know for sure is to take it apart and inspect them.

Just guessing, but I haven't seen anything come from the factory with RTV to seal it. You might want to use some teflon tape since there was a concern from the previous owner of that plug leaking and teflon tape will work with oily threads so you don't have to worry about cleaning them the way you should before using RTV.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Just pulled it back out and ran my finger under the seals on each side, as well as the seam on the gear case and it's all bone dry.

Doesn't appear to be leaking while not in use, yet.

I suppose I'll just have to keep an eye on it for now and see what happens. Is the cast iron gear case sold for $200 and change 100% compatible with this machine?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> Now I don't know what to do.
> I bought the oil, pulled the plug which was covered in red RTV, not sure if that's original to it or not, but I went to drain it and nothing came out.
> 
> Now, since it's working do I fill it with oil and hope for the best or assume the seals are shot and pull it apart.


Since nothing came out when opened it may be possible grease was used for lubrication if there was some small leaking beforehand. I wouldn't sweat it with an aluminum gear case as opposed to cast iron. The only way to find out if grease was used is by opening the gear case.
Good Luck


----------

